# Thermador Appliances



## rosetroi (Mar 30, 2008)

We are having a house built and am trying to decide on appliances. Right now I am leaning towards Thermador. Wanting to get the MED302ES Double Ovens, PCG366E Rangetop and DWHD64EM or DWHD94EP Dishwasher. Can owners of Thermador appliances let me know how well they like their Thermador appliances.

Thanks,


----------

